# como convertir de PAL a NTSC?



## dayrond (Sep 20, 2007)

Me gustaría que me ayudaran con este tema, pues tengo un equipo PAL y un tv NTSC y dicho equipo se ve blanco y negro, por fabor ayudenme.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 22, 2007)

la verdad no es posible. 

sale mas facil conseguirse el tv adecuado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 22, 2007)

Que aparato es?


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 4, 2007)

si es posible.en bs.as los venden a mas o menos $100. tambien fijate en www.mercadolibre.com.ar y en www.deremate.com.ar .
salu2


----------

